# Care for my goldfish?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Is there anything I should know? My oldest is 7 years and about 8 inches long. I have 3 of them and one is white. They seem happy. They are currently in a 20 galling tank and I'm gonna but a 29 gallon soon, but that's as high as I am able to have room for. They currently don't have as strong filter as they should, just the one that it came with. The other two are 7 inches and 5 inches. What can I feed them other than fish food?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

If you have kept a goldfish for 7 years, you must be doing something right!  I go by the old saying, "if it ain't broken, don't fix it!" But since you must change tanks, (they have clearly grown out of their 20 gal) be really sure to read up on cycling the new tank completely, before adding the fish. I have seen heartbreaking stories on this forum of people getting a new tank for their old fish, only to have him get sick and die from the change. The trick is to set up the tank with heater, filter, plants etc., then allow the tank to age for at least 6-8 weeks. Adding some used filter media to your new filter helps to establish a bacteria colony. Also, have a good test kit (with test tubes, not strips) and make sure the water parameters (ammonia, Ph, nitates, nitrites) match the old tank consistantly. I might even throw in a small inexpensive goldfish after it has cycled, just to be cautious. For foods, I assume you are already feeding some food that is specifically made for goldfish, who have different nutritional requirements than other tropical fish. They also like fresh greens, cukes, peas without the outer husk, spinach, etc. Always remove any uneaten portions to keep from fouling the water. I kept aquarium plants (anacharis) in with my goldfish. The plants were never beautiful because they were nibbled on, but I considered them a fresh food source. In the wild, golfish are omnivorous, so a protien like frozen brine shrimp or tubifex worms would be okay as a treat.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I have fed them peas without the outside and brine shrimp. Everyone tells me different things about the new tank. The pet store said 3 days to a week for the cycle. Also good idea on testing the water! I won't buy a goldfish but I have guppies so ill just try one of the females. How long will it take if I just use some fresh water and then a lot from the old tank? Wouldn't that be ok? Also I'd like to get that tester instead of the strips. Ill look into that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

The water does not contain the bacteria colonies, so using the old water makes little difference. However, using some of the old gravel and some of the old (used) filter floss will help. A tank takes about 6 weeks to cycle, maybe 4 if you "seed" it using old filter floss and/or gravel. Three days to a week is a ridiculous estimate. I do not understand why the petstores don't train the employees who work in the fish section better! There are some good articles on this site about cycling you should read, and I am sure that other fish sites have some good info as well. Look under "beginners freshwater" at the sticky titled "important read this if your fish are dying" for some good info. about cycling. If you test your water every other day or so, you will know it has cycled when the ammonia is 0, Ph is in normal range, nitrites are 0, and nitrates are 40 or less, and they test that way for several days. This is important because nitrites burn the fishs gills, and once their respiratory system is injured they will slowly die even if you fix the water. Bacteria changes the nitrites into nitrates (which is why you will have no nitrates at first) and nitrates are less harmful and easier to remove with a water change. Some people start a tank and add fish without cycling, and sometimes they get lucky and some of the fish survive, but I wouldn't count on it, and I certainly wouldn't bet the life of a fish I had for several years. (Maybe you should print out an article on cycling and give it to the pet store worker!)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would move the fish, filter, and maybe half the old water to the new, rinsed tank. Not in that order, move the old water, the fish, add the new water slowly over a few hours (match temp and use dechlor), when the water level is high enough, run both the old filter and the new filter on the new tank. At your leisure, rinse and move over the substrate and decor you want from the old tank into the new tank. 

Unless you have a UG filter, you don't "cycle" a tank, you "cycle" a filter. Unless you are trying to avoid moving a disease, on a straight upgrade, Tank A --> Tank B, just move both fish and filter. Be careful the water parameters don't change too fast and you will be fine. It irks me when people are "fishless cycling" a 55 while fish sit in a "cycled" 5. You should only need to do the "new tank" cycle once. After that, move one of your 2 (always use 2 filters) to the next tank and have only a "mini-cycle" .

Fish can eat all sorts of veggies, cucumber, zuchs, spinach, swiss chard, peas, etc. But do your research, Some are fed raw, some blanched (pour boiling water on), some microwaved. Try a "veggie clip" to hold the stuff where you can see it. Remove uneaten food in 12-24 hours (sooner in a <10g tank). 

The other way to do it is to run both your new filter and your old filter on the old tank for a month and then move to new filter, new tank. Do this if you want to keep the old tank set up. You may have to run one on the back and one on the front. 

"cycling" can go in as little as a week if conditions are right and all the "seeds" take root right away, or it can takes months or stall half way or restart from any high level or from meds. Run 2 filters, they will both get "cycled" and share the load. when one is removed
or moved to a new tank, bacteria colonies can double in 24-72 hours to take over the load. Always be careful when reducing filtration. Do a water change and skip feeding.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

This is very helpful guys thanks! Ill read all advice I get on here. Also how long should I wait to transfer my algae eater into the new tanks?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You can transfer him at the same time, just make sure you are giving him algae and meaty foods.


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Meets foods? For algae eaters?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Most algae eaters are not strictly algae eaters. Most need more meat as they grow older. Sometimes more meat than algae even. I always drop in algae wafers 3-4 times a week, and shrimp pellets the other days. Plus they get some of whatever is on the tank walls, wood, bottom of the tank, etc. 

They also do better when they have wood to munch on. Mopani wood is at most stores and looks pretty cool, but most drift woods will work. Not sure if you already have that in there or not, so thought I would throw it in LOL.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

v-paw, whatever method of cycling you choose, just be sure to test the water as I mentioned above, and only add fish when the readings are good for several days in a row. That's the only way to be sure the tank is ready for fish. Good luck!


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Sure c king! And obsidian no I did not know about the wood thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

